# Last Years Hoax



## Bluntman55 (Apr 23, 2016)

First off, I DID NOT SHOOT THIS DEER , it was an Ashtabula county road kill. I have a buddy who spends thousands on chasing antlers, while Im happy with any mature buck, I decided to bust his marbles and posed this pic, he went ballistic when he got the pic, I let him stew for a few hours. I had to point out my bare knee as I was already in my recliner when this deer was found, just grabbed my coat, hat and bow. Still a damn shame a car got him.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Pretty lame posing with a road kill. JMO.


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Funnier than hell. Our group has some pranksters too. Like taking a chain to several rather large trees around ones stand. Lol
And there isn't anything wrong with taking pics of road kill.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

We posed a doe in the bed of my truck with a huge set of sheds. Holding the base to hide them, and turning them outwards a bit, the spread looked 2' wide. Mass texted a pic to a bunch of friends. Talk about alot of gossip surrounding that one. Two of them called back quickly telling me their story of how they seen that deer couple days beforehand. LOL, man they were mad when they got to the garage and seen that doesn't hanging there.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I think it's hilarious that people spend the money they do chasing antlers. That's not the point of a hunting season, they just watch too much TV. 

That is awesome, I would have liked to see the look on his face.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Carpman said:


> I think it's hilarious that people spend the money they do chasing antlers. That's not the point of a hunting season, they just watch too much TV.
> 
> That is awesome, I would have liked to see the look on his face.


You can chase antlers if you want to...doesnt mean you watch too much tv...it means you have some credible bucks in your background...to each their own...I've hunted antlers for 30 years now and passed 100's of does/mediocre bucks up...and if I dont kill a deer every year I could care less...I just like being out in the woods...

Back on topic...Cool pic and funny story BTW...


----------



## Bluntman55 (Apr 23, 2016)

Shad Rap said:


> and if I dont kill a deer every year I could care less...I just like being out in the woods...


 Spent the first few hours of my season in a tree yesterday, when I arrived home , My wife asked about my lack of success, I told her, too nice of a day to screw up by shooting a deer----[ that translates to , all the deer I saw were 200 yards away }


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Shad Rap said:


> You can chase antlers if you want to...doesnt mean you watch too much tv...it means you have some credible bucks in your background...to each their own...I've hunted antlers for 30 years now and passed 100's of does/mediocre bucks up...and if I dont kill a deer every year I could care less...I just like being out in the woods...
> 
> Back on topic...Cool pic and funny story BTW...


I guess it all comes down to why you are out there. For myself, I'm out there to put meat in the freezer! Last year, my buddy had a goofy fork horn in front of his blind and was going to pass. Then he thought about all the years of no venison because of waiting for Mr. Big! 

Anyway, he sent an arrow through that buck and, when we found him, I told my buddy two things. First, congrats on getting that weirdo out of the gene pool! Second, congrats on the big buck. No telling how old that buck was, but he was a hoss! He beat the crap out of both of us skiffing him out of there!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

That's pretty funny . Always good putting one over on your buddies . Sounds like yours takes it a little too serious . 
I myself try to kill a decent buck. It's not the end of the world if I don't kill a buck . I would be more upset with myself if I shot a deer that was below my standards than if I didn't shoot one at all . I'll shoot a doe or two along the way for meat . 
To each there own tho. I don't set other people's standards . As long as your happy with a deer I'll be the first to help ya drag it out , and later drink a beer and listen to the story .


----------

